# any guesses now on foaling date?pics



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

jj..due sometime. I would post pictures of her privates as they are a bit swollen and elongated..but guess that may be tacky for on her..venture to guess?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

jewel..she is rapidly getting a bag...clear liquid a lil sticky eassily expressed. big change from yesterday and today. Slight change in private area..but not much
think i will be cancelling my plans for the weekend?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> venture to guess


When you least expect it....:hysterical: 

I don't know how many sleepless nights I had with my mares...finally I started sending them to a foaling barn and let them watch the cameras all night..

Hope everything is uneventful...and you have a nice healthy foal.

Edited to add...Pretty girl!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Not ready yet. I would not say that she would be ready for the next ten days. The milk will be "milky" and taste sweet - yes I said TASTE. 

She doesn't have the looseness around the tail head that I would associate with foaling that is imminent. On either side of her tail head, she would be very loose with the tail head prominent. I would need to see the vulva to determine how that plays in but since you did not show her "bits" it is hard to say. Judging by her bag, I would say you have at a few days to two weeks to go. Can't really say because I can not see her lady bits.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

when they first start waxing the 'wax' building on the end of the teats is opaque. When it turns honeycolored, she will foal within 18 hours.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

peteyfoozer said:


> when they first start waxing the 'wax' building on the end of the teats is opaque. When it turns honeycolored, she will foal within 18 hours.


If they read the text book, but not many seem to. I have had mares develop wax, have the wax fall off and then squirt milk with every step they took for two days and then foal.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Double post


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have one mare that didnt make a bag until about 12/24 hrs before she foals...yep they definitely don't read the books.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Any mare can foal at any time without a bag, wax, softened vulva etc... but they can't deliver without the foal dropping. So watch her from the back when she suddenly goes slab sided from being round she'll foal shortly. 

It's hard to wait but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

jewel has honey colored dried drop on both teats. Her milk yesterday was sticky and thick..very faint clear honey tinge...almost like like dliuted tree sap and salty
today not salty or sweet Bag is hard ..all over
vulva interior has red spots in it. slight change to vulva since yeterday. I do have pictures and would be happy to share if not too much for folks.
i suspect very soon


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

sidepass..the mare who is movingfast is Jewel..I never expected her to go before the huge JJ. pictures coming..she is getting more flaccid


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Is she slab sided yet? Everything else indicates foaling should be fairly soon.


Take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Are horse people more delicate than goat people? Cuz the goat board is full of goat lady bit pictures! lol


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL IP..is it THAT obvious? LOL oh my gosh it has been 18 yrs that I have waited for a foal! breathe breathe breathe


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

not sure what slab side dis. She does not look pregnant from the back..and she is sinking in behind her belly ..looks thinner...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You're very very close to foaling LL. :grin: 

Round is like this from the back- ( ) slab would be like this- l l If you look from the side while she's slab sided the foal will be at the bottom and to the back of her belly. 

I'd start serious foal watch tonight.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i am putting up pictures..if any are offensive please feel free to remove


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

jewel had a filly about 10:30 pm.!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!:banana:

Once she poops and eats you can go get some sleep.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

pooped now waiting for her to figureout momma has the milk nott he WALL!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Congrats! 

Now you can breath until JJ goes into labor.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome!! I'll bet she's about the cutest thing ever and will just get cuter and cuter! Now the baby will need her own thread and about 46546576777 pictures.  Congratulations!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Been watching your posts and waiting, waiting, waiting for the baby to arrive. So glad to see your new little filly. YAY! Congrats!!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

What a cute filly. Your mares are beautiful!


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Way cool!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, just saw this!!! 

How are they doing?? Updates please!!!

:happy:


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

picture of onyx for her first trailer ride.......1 1/2 days old to the vet :>(
and outside with her blankie
onyx passed her meconium..then had a slightly mucousy stool. then it turned to blops of blood and mucous.I got her in pretty fast...
this is a new to me vet..but i dont think i will be using her again. She figures she has a bacerial infection of the GI tract and is on banamine, yogurt, metro ( flagyl) and pen g.
while at vets she got her first shot and when i got her home she had such foot drop that i could see her hoof underside by standing behind her/. She was walking on the front side of her pastern. Vet hit the sciatic nerve or at least got very close.
I locked myself in the barn and squalled like a mad woman.
it did clear up thank God about 5 hours later. 
as for her infecton,,,she is passing black tarry stool. not good but at least it is not mucous. Vet said first 36 hours are critical. She is strong and nursing well. She doesn't act sick. blood work was good she got good levels of IGg. dehydration is the big worry but her urine is dilute and she is peeing often. I slept in the freezingbarn the first night and just did checks last night. Hoping my baby beats this. thanks for checking up on her


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, rough start. Hope she gets better soon. For my own education, why the banamine? Is she having pain or is it for possible swelling in the GI tract? Just never heard of putting a newborn on banamine. If it's oral banamine I'd think that would be awful hard on a belly that doesn't have any hay in it to act as a buffer. And if your having to give shots every day...man, I feel for you and her. Had to do that once with some weanlings I bought because I felt sorry for them. They all had shipping fever bad so it was penicillin shots day after day until there was nowhere left to stick them that they weren't already sore. It about made me cry having to do it. Still have a mare left out of the 4 I brought home with me and she still has a needle phobia 18 years later.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

well i guess it is to prevent colic symptoms that would stop her from nursing and to help with inflammation.
I really don't like giving it..and it is shot (0.5cc) but I have been giving it orally. I have only done 3 doses and think I am going to stop and see how it goes.
the pen g is in muscle..and I sure hate it. She will only be on Pen G for 2 days after her stool goes normal..the other med is oral. Hoping like heck her stool goes normal so I can quit giving shots! I feel pretty bad for her. Seems i am either poking her or forcing something down her throat. Bless her heart


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh Lamancha. I'm sorry little Onyx is having a rough start. Remember to breathe, they are far tougher than they look.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Well crap! I'm thinking good thoughts for the sweet little thing, and you too, LL.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i decided to let onyx out today. She seems to behaving a lot of gas..and I haven't seen a poo in a day or 2.. Not sure if she has gone or not. So figured..she acts good..she is going to get soome excersize today. And boy did she. dontknow how to do video on herebut i got soome cute ones. heres a pic of her today
hasnt she changed since the first picture. wow


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Awww -- Sweet little Onyx


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

still worried bout my girl. finally poo's large amount yesterday...is very black..she did have 2 doses of peopto bismal,,,,but her poo still isnt right and i cant stop her shots until 2 days after it gets right. Black stool can be a sign of blood..she continues to do well...its just the poo..
i really dont know what I am supposed to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lamoncha lover said:


> still worried bout my girl. finally poo's large amount yesterday...is very black..she did have 2 doses of peopto bismal,,,,but her poo still isnt right and i cant stop her shots until 2 days after it gets right. Black stool can be a sign of blood..she continues to do well...its just the poo..
> i really dont know what I am supposed to do.


The pepto bismal can cause black stool. Can you take it to the Vet to be tested for blood?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought i had a smear thing here..was looking for it to test myself. i am with holding the pepto today..if she has gas again I though i had read you can give infant gas rid or other gas relief meds to foals? Do you know what kind iS Safe,
If she is not passing normal stool very soon..like by tomorrow I am calling to make an appointment with the best horse vet in the area.. 
should have just went there to begin with.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

lamoncha lover said:


> I thought i had a smear thing here..was looking for it to test myself. i am with holding the pepto today..if she has gas again I though i had read you can give infant gas rid or other gas relief meds to foals? Do you know what kind iS Safe,
> If she is not passing normal stool very soon..like by tomorrow I am calling to make an appointment with the best horse vet in the area..
> should have just went there to begin with.


I'd use your test to see if it's blood if it's not just stop everything and see if she goes by herself. A new foal's manure can be semi solid for awhile.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Checking in, hoping all is going well!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i gave her an enema last night..black formed then to a small hard turd with brown
gave an enema today as no stool on her own and formed brown stool..with a tisue on the outside of it. Vet wanted to call it mucous..when i calledhim but it was not mucous it was tissue. She is doing pretty good tho..i just think her bowels need time to heal. I am goingt o start supplementingher if i canget her to drink any. Vet thinks if her stools arent comingit is becaus she his not getting eough milk. got pictures..some arent even poop,,and yes some are:>) wil upload when hubby gets home./


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you get the vet to check the stool for blood? Are there any other vets you can use to get a second opinion?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i called a vet and they dont have occult blood tests. I checked at 3 drug stores..they didn't either
I did give her an enema last night and today this is what her poo looked like earlier. I called a different vet in the same clinic and talked to him, I think i am going to make an appt with a totally differenty clinic


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

She just doesn't _look _sick- she's not losing weight, her eyes are bright, she doesn't look like she's in distress but that certainly looks like intestinal tissue in the manure. I can't even think what would cause tissue sloughing other than a wicked infection and she's just not sick enough. 

Is she running a fever? What color are her gums and how long is the capillary refill? Here's a link that tells what to do: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2008


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

other then her maybe jaundiced eyes poo and her constant tail wagging...i wouldnt think a thing was wrong with her


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Besides the tissue it also looks like there's an awful lot of hair in her stool. Is she licking on her mom a lot? That could be a sign that mom isn't providing enough milk to keep her happy. This close after foaling mom should have enough milk that her udder stays fairly full. Is she staying bagged up or does it look like the filly is keeping her milked dry? Has the vet checked the mare to make sure she's not lacking in milk production or possibly have mastitis? 

I would definitely call another vet and ask about it. I'm wondering if the mare would happen to have mastitis if the infection coming out in the milk could cause any of this foals' problems? I'm with Irish Pixie on thinking the filly just looks too healthy for her to have a serious internal problem which wants me to put it back on the mare.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Excellent point, Teej- LL was the mare on fescue prior to foaling?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know anything about horse health but I know that sometimes people, after they've been constipated, will shed a layer of dead skin cells from the lining of their intestines all at once and it looks something like the picture you posted. The insides of our intestines are always shedding cells with each bowel movement and, when we don't have a BM for a while, all of the cells just come out at once and it can be scary looking. Since she's a newborn who might have been born a little late, maybe she just had some excess mucousal lining to get rid of.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lamoncha lover, how is Onyx doing?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the replies. I think we are foing good!
no momma wasnt on fescue. She has plenty of milk. no indication of mastitis Onyx is drinking good. I think the vet is wrong about her not getting enough and that is why she doesnt pass stool. her poo isnt hard. . How can she bright eyed with a shiney coat and growing like a weed if she isnt getting proper nutrition? I syringed her yogurt and colostrum I had milked from Jewel the first night.
She hasnt passed stool that i can tell. Doesn't mean she didnt though.
This is gross but when i did a digital check on her her poo was not hard..was soft and formed and yellowish.yellow brown?. All good! no temp. jaundice gone
anyway today I am doing things differently. Still giving mommas milk and yogurt..but she was on pen G 7 days and I am stoppping it. still a few days of metro left which of cours ei will fiinish. 
I opened up the area they have and booted them out with the other horses. Onyx needs to run,. play and be stimulated..get excersize like a normal horse. It may be she just needs to quit being treated like a sick baby and move more to get things rolling. If she still has stool in her rectum tonight i will give an ename if it is hard. I will no longer be able to tell for certain if she poos..as she could do it out in her playyard of weeds!. thanks for asking IP.. I really think she is going to be ok!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm so glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Could she have eaten something that upset her tummy? Babies are so prone to putting things in their mouths, even at this age. She might have ingested some hay or shavings (if you use them) or something and it bothered her. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. No pun intended but go with your gut, you know her best. Good luck, I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

harmony..shehad a very bad bacterial infection of the gi tract from about 1 or 2 days old. We got it treated pretty quick..she is on some strong antibiotics. her poo has been a problem every since she passed meconium. i guess i just don't know. It almost seems like the stool passes down to the rectum then just sits there. I couldbe wrong....


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update and I'm glad she's doing better. Pulling for little Onyx to have a healthy & happy life!


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

She looks so great! I wouldn't worry too much as long as you say she's eating and drinking good from momma. She's so adorable.
I remember when my pony Windie had her baby, the baby's stools were weird too. We gave some probiotics, and was told alot of this is quite normal. The babies also like to eat the mother's poop..so don't freak when you see that. Congrats, and enjoy every minute!!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

so any guesses on JJ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Other than feeling so incredibly sorry for her? Poor thing... she's as wide as she is high.

My guess is that since she hasn't dropped yet so not in the next 24 hours or so...


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

lamoncha lover said:


> so any guesses on JJ?


OMG!

Twins??

That first picture is unbelievable. Poor girl! Hope it's soon!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

She's got that miserable look on her face, shouldn't be too many more days.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

offthegrid..my grandkids keep saying twins, a fb friend wonders if she was bred to a big horse..and everyone agrees she looks miserable. I hope soon ,,,


----------

